# Need recommendations for tire and tire pressures for kids mtn bike



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm looking for recommendations on tires and tire pressures. My son has a Marin Hidden Canyon 20" mtn bike that I've tricked out. He's currently running IRC Sirens in a 20 x 1.5". I started off at 35psi but realized the tires weren't biting as hard as they should be. I was going to try 25psi and 20psi on our next outing. My son is currently 7yrs old, 48" tall and 56lbs. Any recommended pressures to try?

Also, I'm thinking about replacing his IRC Sirens with Kenda Small Block 8's in a 20 x 1.95" foldables. Anybody have feedback on these? Any other tires I should look at. The terrain is mostly So Cal dry, rocky, dusty stuff. Thanks,


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oops should have searched first

http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/tire-pressures-771774.html

Looks like people are running the small block 8's with 18-20 psi. Any size recommendations. They make 1.75, 1.95 and 2.1. I was going to go with the 1.95's.


----------

